# Today will be a very good day!



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Well, yesterday I got my SLP True Dual from EPP... 


Toay it looks like my MAF and BMR and other SLP stuff like the CAI and Pulley etc will be here too! Patience is tough..


I was starting to worry because it showed they were still in Florida as of last night! God Bless Holly of EPP!

Nov 4, 2004 
6:36 A.M. 
SACRAMENTO, CA, US 
OUT FOR DELIVERY ** <------------
3:17 A.M. SACRAMENTO, CA, US ARRIVAL SCAN 
12:52 A.M. RICHMOND, CA, US DEPARTURE SCAN 
Nov 3, 2004 
8:40 A.M. 
RICHMOND, CA, US 
ARRIVAL SCAN 
Oct 29, 2004 
11:33 A.M. 
JACKSONVILLE, FL, US 
DEPARTURE SCAN 
4:47 A.M. JACKSONVILLE, FL, US ARRIVAL SCAN 
Oct 28, 2004 
9:50 P.M. 
TAMPA, FL, US 
DEPARTURE SCAN 
9:00 P.M. TAMPA, FL, US ORIGIN SCAN 
4:32 P.M. US BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## Joey Waid (Oct 28, 2004)

*Why*

WHY? Is all info important to us.Sure we all want to go faster but do you really think we care which state it is in, let alone which county it is being shipped threw.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

I'll post the pics to my website. Talk about a buzz kill man. I was gonna upload everything here. Forgive me for being excited. I'm starting to think maybe I am on the wrong forum.

I ordered this stuff Oct 16th so was excited. It won't happen again on this forum. Heck my gallery images still say "pending approval" 4 days later?

Thanks Joey for the buzzkill you feel better?

I'll find a new home to share my pics and that way you won't have to read my post. Why did you read ity anyway and respond if you have zero interest?

Hmmm. Bye...


Have a nice day....


----------



## Joey Waid (Oct 28, 2004)

I have major intrest, but it is just to much.I think you are in the right place. 
From seeing what I am reading there will be know responce.I cant even get a answer on warranty issuses. Maybe it's just me. I promise I didnt mean no
harm.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Max,

Can you do a before and after with the mods. Maybe a dyno or something. I would like to build my 2005 when it arrives.

Thanks for the helpful information, it's good to know how long we should expect for deliverly.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm going through a time time right now is all but yeah my plan is before and after pics and dyno on my website. This is my 4th F-Bod, I bracket race in the low 12's and still maintain daily driver status which is easier said than done and it takes others to learn what to do and not to do. I will upload the pics then post the link and you will see why I love SLP so much, attention to detail at their plant but yeah it was a slow process and EPP was with me all the way. Even the BMR stuff was slow coming out of their plant but man it's night and day when put next to stock!

Pics in a bit, installs this week, dyno tomorow stock I need a baseline.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

*OK some new pics are up...*

First off is the after market STB side by side with the stock. Although the BMR is lighter the design and tubalar strenght and size is immediately appparent out of the box.

The SLP CAI is simple and straight forward, itt came late but look like a 30 minute install. First thing you notice is the biggest K&N type air filter you have ever seen. Roughly as long as the stock air box!

Lastly the pully. The detail is like it was hand chiseled and comes in a very nice box with a very stout bolt, instructions and stickors galore! You will need two smaller belts that do not come with the pulley. Tommorow I should have the STB , exhaust and CAI on. Then the pulley then headers, then I must get that hood and skid plate!

Here ya go, click the pic to enlarge!

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=544393&cat=25&val=1&page=2


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

*Ooops forgot the SLP Dual*

The race resonators are stanoed with a very nice SLP Logo and the two tips seem slighlty larger than stock.

I will have my camera under the car for before and after install of the SLP Catback. 

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/544393/1

I am thinking of adding just one resonator right under the seats to lessen drone, I have to see under the car first.

I plan on being there at 8am and the exhaust is already in my trunck ready to go!


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey Max Did You Go With The Loudmouth Exhaust From Slp Or The Other Quieter Kit? I'm Trying To Decide Between The Slp,corsa, Or Borla Cat-back Exhaust Systems.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Loudmouth, I'm moving out of California and it flows better. A resonator will quiet it down without restrictions for about 50 bucks. I like loud and flow, it's a personal preference. The Loudmouth has been used by online friends for years so I figured it was tried and tested and could quiet it a little if needed and save some money.


----------



## mike_21_ohio2004 (Nov 8, 2004)

i wanna loud muscle car sound out of my gto wat is the preferred exhaust that gives the best power and sound if u could respond by email i would appreciate it [email protected]


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey Max Did You Get Your Slp Loudmouth Exhaust Kit On Yet? And How Does It Sound?


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi Brian,

Yes I diid the STB first and then the SLP CAI, about 30 minutes for both.
There was a noticable difference in the front handling on sharp turns immediately and the CAI added torque (I'm working on a 3 way graph) and a really nice snarl before I even did the exhaust!

The next day Muffler Tech did my exhaust and I chose to have it welded rather than use the brackets and I think they did and always do a VERY good job. I was telling Joe who has done about 3 of my cars that I was considering a Billet inline somewhere after I got a look underneath the car to stop crackling and drone because I absolutely HATE that and think it sounds cheap. Despite the race canisters being straight through there wasn't any crackling and there is zero drone even at the dreaded 2000-2500 rmp mark where it would usually show up. I made the right decision and I am glad.

Bottom line is the CAI added torque and the exhaust added HP in the mid and high end. The car sounds like a V8 should at idle nice and clean, yet deep and throaty is how I would describe it. However when I punch on the gas there is no longer any question that this is a V8 and you might want to think twice about revving on me whereas before I used to get cars thinking I was just another V6 Pontiac and revving on me passing me etc. I guess to summarize the sound would be it has the same stock tone or note it's just amplified about 3 times ABOVE IDLE rpm's (not much change at idle but noticable) and it is not nearly as loud as I had expected. So a billet wasn't even needed and the entire exhaust install only cost me 60 bucks. I give all 3 mods 5 stars and will be doing the pulley next! I have 4 pages of pics at my website now several from under the car and of the installed CAI and STB. Take a look!

Thanks for asking. Now if I were rich I would be getting those headers and hood like yesteday but it will come soon enough and the car is just a blast to drive!


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

I excited for you AND JEALOUS  

Man, I bought my wife the Mabilu Maxx (paid cash) and the GTO both in october I could only scrape up the $250 for the K&N CAI

some nice pics, baseline dyno and after IS appreciated, dooood :cool


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks,

Yeah I was expecting to lose a full 20 % on my A4 on the baseline but on the second run it was roughly only 15 % off of 350 to the rear on the HP. The torque was lower but came up with the CAI as I expected it to. I think the exhaust opened it up for more power and after the pulley, headers and a new polished intake I think I will be well past what my 2002 N/A Z28 did which was about 340rwhp, but it had a Yank 3200.


----------



## BRIAN P. EWING (Aug 7, 2004)

Sweet...max. I Was Having A Hard Time Deciding Between The Slp, Borla, Or Corsa Cat Back System. After Having To Have A Set Of Wheels Custum Made The Slp System Is More In My Budget. Thanks For The Help.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Glad to help, you won't regret the purhase of the Loudmouth FOR LESS THAN 600 BUCKS FOR A DUAL. I love mine, I seem to be driving more lately hehe!


----------



## carguy (Nov 8, 2004)

Sorry just given my input didn't mean to make it sound bad. I like ta read ur thread ta see what ya got goin on.


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

Who are you #1 ? ....and well maybe it's best I don't know what you said if your post starts off with an apology heh...

If it was a post about not liking my wheels don't worry because I like them so if you didn't I wouldn't be offended. I'm glad you like to read my threads though. For several years I have owned several cars and I have always tried to show the progression and the good and the bad of what works and doesn't work. If it doesn't work or sucks I will say so. But this thread is about the Loudmouth that back a few years ago I would not have bought due to rap. The info I am providing is that there isn't any rasp or drone and that Max gives it 2 thumbs up!


----------



## MaxHax (Oct 16, 2004)

BTW,

I went to Boot Camp in Orlando , Florida, small world.


----------

